# подрубить мышу

## hardsky

Понимаю, что вопрос дурацкий, ламерский и т.д. Но вот, блин, так.

При загрузке ползет листинг, что-то в духе, не определена мышь.

Помогите, а?

----------

## Sasha2

Ну ты привиди сей листинг (dmesg)

И укажи  хоть, что за мышь у тебя.

----------

## hardsky

Опять же, дико извиняюсь, но листинг не могу привести, т.к. комп не под рукой :(

я подозреваю, что решение проблемы трививально. И наверное сводится к вопросу, как добавить новое устройство?

на память, там что-то про modprobe говорится, что дескать не распознает. Мышка логитеч, в usb втыкается.

----------

## Sasha2

Ну вот тебе первый совет.

Установи мышь в PS/2.

И не мучайся.

Не думаю, что ты так быстро сможешь щелкать на кнопки и перемещать мышь, что для этого тебе нужна пропускная способность USB порта.

Воспользуйся переходником с USB на PS/2.

----------

## hardsky

ок.

----------

## hardsky

Но все же хотелось бы, пользоваться gentoo, а не быть пользуемым им :(

----------

## Sasha2

Ну хорошо тогда надо посмотреть включена ли у тебя в ядре подддержка USB-->HID (Human Interface devices).

Далее войди в /etc/conf.d и почитай, что написано в файле USB.

Дабавь его к default run level и вперед.

Только такая практика может привести, что в один прекрасный момент USB портров хватать не будет.

Зато будет стоять пустым PS/2 порт.

Все же продолжаю рекомендовать тебе переустановить мышь на PS/2 порт.

Ну не то это устройство, которое заслуживает USB порта.

И дело тут не в том, что ты используешь Gentoo или она тебя, просто разумнее так.

----------

## hardsky

спасибо! :)

----------

## nickless

У меня тоже мыша на usb, а я в xorg.conf проставил Protocol "ImPS/2", все работает, но интересно, это нормально?

----------

## Sasha2

Нормально

Протокол это грубо говоря язык, на котором общаются мышь и X сервер.

Так что к USB это никакого отношения не имеет.

----------

## Apexman

Кстати, прикол про USB мыши, PS/2 и еще...  :Smile:  Есть ноут, к которому в USB подрублен синезубый приемник для мышки M$ IntelliMouse Exploiter. В xorg.conf описано одно мышиное устройсво, работающее по PS/2, но работают и тачпад и мышка одновременно  :Smile:  Одно грустное обстоятельство - на мышке мелкософтовской 5 кнопок и колесо, работают (что, в общем, понятно почему) только 2 кнопки, без колеса  :Sad:  ImPS/2 колесу не помогает. Попытки завести мега-девайс по одному howto чувака (у него "оно работает") путем плясок с бубном у Bluetooth Subsystem, bluez-*, imwheel и опций в xorg.conf успеха не имели. Работает только с т.н. Bluetooth TTY, включающимся в USB devices  :Sad:  Вероятность, конечно, ничтожна, но может... Может, кто-то столкнулся и одолел хотя бы колесо?  :Smile: 

----------

## Sasha2

Да, что там одолевать, то?

Уже эта тема была здесь, кстати не совсем далеко.

Мышь Майкрософтовская работает по полной схеме,

за исключением горизонтальной прокрутки колесом.

Но это уже проблема в X, а не в мыши.

Команда xev не реагирует на наклон колеса.

И тут пляши не пляши с бубном, нифига уже не поможет.

----------

